# Skinny Fat



## Scythe (Sep 1, 2004)

Hiyas

My stats: 5'7" male, 22 years old, 148lbs

A little while ago I used to be around 165lbs, but I did the diet and excercise thing and went way down to 132lbs. The problem was that I still had that fat appearance, I guess they call it skinny fat; mainly my chest and stomach. I was thin with a shirt on but with it off it was a different story

That was on a 1600 calorie diet with cardio. I went back up to 148lbs pretty fast without even eating that much more- I was doing 2000 cals after the 1600- and I still retain that skinny fat image (maybe not enough protein?) I can lose or gain weight scale-wise very easily but it's not reflective on how I look

My question is where should I go next? My bodyfat I believe is 18% based on online tests, I'm going to buy some calipers soon to get the real reading because it's something I want to keep track of. But yeah, I believe it just to be too much body fat, but when I tried to diet and lose it I still had most of it even though 'mass wise' I was alot smaller. Should I eat more and try to build muscle (I'm really short on it), maybe that's my problem? I really want to fix my image but I don't know the proper course to take


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

Dont go by online calculators for measuring bf%. Have an experienced person test it via. calipers. 

Its sounds as though you lost a lot of weight fast, loosing muscle and perhaps causing your metabolism to drop a bit, hence the fast regain on low calories. 

Id suggest perhaps cycling your calories, having lower days, higher days(more than 2000). Check out the sticky at the top of the forum. Look at the info on carb cycling. Works well, and in your case may perhaps help with fat loss and your metabolism.


----------



## LAM (Sep 1, 2004)

Scythe said:
			
		

> Hiyas
> 
> My stats: 5'7" male, 22 years old, 148lbs
> 
> ...



what type of exercise are you doing now ?


----------



## Scythe (Sep 1, 2004)

Right now just doing HIIT runs for 15 min 3x a week, doing it just because I feel alot more energetic through out the day when I do it. Otherwise I feel sort of lethargic

I'm gonig to buy some free weights soon and start with those, but the thing I want do first is set up a plan, mainly my diet. If I have a goal I can stick to it easy and avoid bad foods, if I'm unsure of what to do I go a little nuts


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

So you are not lifting weights now?


----------



## Scythe (Sep 2, 2004)

No, I'm going to start this weekend though when I get my paycheck


----------



## aztecwolf (Sep 2, 2004)

pump da iron, eat da food, gain da mass, lose da skinny fat


----------

